# What color is she?



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey all!

I'm new to the forum and I'm introducing my pony Precious. She is a welsh cross that I've owned for almost ten years now. Ever since I've owned her, I've never known what color to call her. I've heard a lot of different things, so I'm curious to see what you guys think!

Summer coat:





































Summer Coat and wet










Body Clipped










Winter/Fall Coat


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, this is tricky. Id like to say bay sabino. For sure sabino. The base color...Im thinking bay, but maybe chestnut? 

Curious to see what others have to say...NDAppy? Chiilaa?

By the way...Shes adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you know what she is crossed with? She seems to have some appy characteristics. If not, she looks to be a chestnut with sabino and a flaxen mane and tail. She is adorable no matter what color she is!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and go out on a limb (dangerous combo ;-) ). I'm gonna say she's chestnut with flaxen, sooty, and sabino. I say sooty because of the "dirty" look to her mane and tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm I have actually never heard sabino chestnut with flaxen mane and tail... that's interesting! 

And nope, I don't know what she's crossed with! I would hesistate to say appy only because her mane and tail are reeeeaally thick!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You'll find that only the "foundation bred" appys have the thin, ratty manes and tails people usually associate with appys. The more "modern" appys have such an infusion of stock horse and other blood that they've lost a lot of what people consider the "traditional" appy traits.

That being said, I'm not seeing any appy traits in her, period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not a colour expert, I'm just going off of what I have learned from the knowledgable folks here. My first guess was chestnut with sabino, flaxen and sooty. But that's really just a stab in the dark, there are others on here that would know more than me. Whatever her official colour may turn out to be, she is sure pretty.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not Appy. That's sabino causing all of the loudness. _Possibly_ frame with how wide her face white is and the patches of bigger white on her body strike me as maybe frame, but I wouldn't be surprised if she were only sabino. Testing for frame would know for sure. 

She's also a chestnut, not bay.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say sabino for sure and would guess, like the others, that her base is chestnut with flaxen. possibly sooty
Gorgeous by the way!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My Guess chestnut base , sabino , maybe some roan , pinto , whatever he is a cutie pie and a half !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the consensus, probably chestnut with sooty (though there are some pix that make me really wonder if she might be bay). Sabino pattern definitely, beyond that, I have no idea on pinto pattern.

100% no Appy traits at all. She's a gorgeous little girl, very stout and well balanced.

Also, she's rocking the mohawk!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks you guys! I agree she looks chestnut from the barrel back, but I feel like by her shoulder and neck she's a lot more gray! Not sure if you can see it here (and don't mind the hairdo lol) but she even has some black specks mixed in


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Also, she's rocking the mohawk!



Thanks! her mane is literally so thick that one day I got completely fed up trying to get it to stay on one side that I just chopped it all off  I think she pulls it off nicely too!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I could be blowing smoke here, but it looks like the sooty and the sabino are mixing up front to cause that roan-y/gray-y look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if she is gray .. it would be Rose grey.. look at the ear color


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I could be blowing smoke here, but it looks like the sooty and the sabino are mixing up front to cause that roan-y/gray-y look.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just curious, what do you guys mean by sooty? I have never heard that term applied to her either.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, looking at the new picture, she's 100% chestnut. No bay at all or else she would have black tips on her ears.

Sooty is just what we call the gene that tends to make certain areas of the coat darker...most generally it's more obvious on the neck and shoulders. It can give them a smoke-stained look on their body or mix darker hairs in with their mane/tail.

Also, she's is not gray. Sabino is notorious for giving a horse a full body roan look.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sooty makes usually the mane and tail, and sometimes body (working from the extremities inward) to look dirty, or like they've been covered in sooty. 

Here's a palomino with sooty: http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk150/elaineshickman/misc/treasure2.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Precious, I know that pony from somewhere! Not in RL, but I've definitely seen her on the internet. I remember the name too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Precious, I know that pony from somewhere! Not in RL, but I've definitely seen her on the internet. I remember the name too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ever been on Subhorse? I've been on there for years but it's really dead nowadays :/


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sooty makes usually the mane and tail, and sometimes body (working from the extremities inward) to look dirty, or like they've been covered in sooty.
> 
> Here's a palomino with sooty: http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk150/elaineshickman/misc/treasure2.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ohhh I see it... that would definitely explain why her tail and mane look the way they do!

One last surprise just for fun... she has a dorsal stripe going down her neck!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Makes me wonder if she's got fjord in her, or if it's the sooty doing that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is cool. What causes that is the whiter guard hairs on the outsides of her mane. It is probably caused by the sabino roaning. Where I'm from, that would be called a frosted mane or you could say she had frosting.

Most commonly on regular colored horses, it's seen on duns, but it's also seen on some buckskins...particularly buttermilk buckskins.


----------



## Horsigirl (Aug 22, 2012)

My guess strawberry roan sabino
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Makes me wonder if she's got fjord in her, or if it's the sooty doing that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's sabino and sooty. The manes on Fjords is caused by their "version" of dun that's specific to Fjords. Non-dun Fjords (which do exist) have solid manes and tails. The OP's mare isn't a dun.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I wonder if she could be dominant white instead of sabino. It just has that look to me which makes me wonder.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol: I was waiting for you to say that.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

No clue as to color but that is one really beautiful pony!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmmmm my two bets would be either a strawberry-ish sabiano (not sure if thats even possible) or a flaxen sabiano.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow she is purity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty I agree sooty Chesnut dominant white or sabino. Very pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> I wonder if she could be dominant white instead of sabino. It just has that look to me which makes me wonder.


What does dominant white mean?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> That's sabino and sooty. The manes on Fjords is caused by their "version" of dun that's specific to Fjords. Non-dun Fjords (which do exist) have solid manes and tails. The OP's mare isn't a dun.


 Not sure if this is true, but if it is they would not be allowed into the registry. Registered Fjords must have DNA tests done to prove that the parentage is true and that they carry all required traits, which includes dun.
Way back when the breed was first being developed, the majority were not dun, but over the past hundred years the breeding has been closely regulated to make sure that the gene is passed on to all foals.
White markins as well are prohibited, and only mares are allowed to have stars but nothing more.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

PreciousPony said:


> What does dominant white mean?


Dominant White is another white pattern like Tobiano, Sabino, Frame, etc. It seems to be somewhat random in that two completely solid parents could produce a very loud Dominant White foal out of nowhere. Someone else like Chiilaa could explain it better than I (especially considering I'm too tired to even look up more information for you).

Dominant White can cause markings that can look very much like Sabino. Puchilingui is a rather well-known DW stallion. DWs in extreme can often be completely white.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Reno Bay said:


> Dominant White is another white pattern like Tobiano, Sabino, Frame, etc. It seems to be somewhat random in that two completely solid parents could produce a very loud Dominant White foal out of nowhere. Someone else like Chiilaa could explain it better than I (especially considering I'm too tired to even look up more information for you).
> 
> Dominant White can cause markings that can look very much like Sabino. Puchilingui is a rather well-known DW stallion. DWs in extreme can often be completely white.


Oh my god Puchilingui is gorgeous!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Not sure if this is true, but if it is they would not be allowed into the registry. Registered Fjords must have DNA tests done to prove that the parentage is true and that they carry all required traits, which includes dun.
> Way back when the breed was first being developed, the majority were not dun, but over the past hundred years the breeding has been closely regulated to make sure that the gene is passed on to all foals.
> White markins as well are prohibited, and only mares are allowed to have stars but nothing more.


No, I highly doubt they'd be registered, but I would like to see their reaction if a non-dun was DNA tested and proven to be the offspring of two otherwise normal Fjords. The NFHR is very picky about what they allow to be registered though. They frown even on whatever name they gave double cream dilutes. They're also very strict on inbreeding and do not allow registration of inbred horses.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

No, yes they are pretty strict but so are many registries that are trying to keep their breed pure. Thoroughbreds cannot even be registered if the foal was artificially inseminated.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Though it's really hard to tell, my initial reaction was silver bay roan sabiono. Many on here have posted sooty chestnut, and it's often difficult to tell the difference from a silver bay and a sooty chestnut (especially if the colouring isn't strong), but here are my reasons for my guess. A silver bay is still a bay, meaning that it will still have it's black or dark points on its legs, mane, and tail. However the silver mutes it, and when accompanied with roan, appears a dull, dirty grey. In the case of your horse, she still has a mixture of black hairs in her mane, and her legs (especially the back of the hinds) looks significantly darker than other points of her coat. Also, when clipped a bay will often come out looking almost greyish (kind of like a grullo) where as a chestnut will come out peachy coloured. Because in the picture where you say she is clipped her body looks darker (and more grey) rather than lighter (and more peach), that's making me think she has a bay base. 

All that being said, the two colours are still very similar, and a genetic test is the only thing that will tell you with certainty what she is.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

ponypile said:


> Though it's really hard to tell, my initial reaction was silver bay roan sabiono. Many on here have posted sooty chestnut, and it's often difficult to tell the difference from a silver bay and a sooty chestnut (especially if the colouring isn't strong), but here are my reasons for my guess. A silver bay is still a bay, meaning that it will still have it's black or dark points on its legs, mane, and tail. However the silver mutes it, and when accompanied with roan, appears a dull, dirty grey. In the case of your horse, she still has a mixture of black hairs in her mane, and her legs (especially the back of the hinds) looks significantly darker than other points of her coat. Also, when clipped a bay will often come out looking almost greyish (kind of like a grullo) where as a chestnut will come out peachy coloured. Because in the picture where you say she is clipped her body looks darker (and more grey) rather than lighter (and more peach), that's making me think she has a bay base.
> 
> All that being said, the two colours are still very similar, and a genetic test is the only thing that will tell you with certainty what she is.


Thanks for the response! I kind of think you're right in saying she's silver bay, because I google searched sabino chestnuts and they had similar markings but they all looked much redder than she does. A lot of the bays looked darker than her, but I think they look closer to her color than the chestnuts. Your point about the body clipped color makes sense too.

How can you get a genetic test done? is it expensive?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

$25 per test. Sabino 1 is the only form of sabino testable, but there 2 variations of Dominant White currently available. If you had the extra cash, you could do both for $50.

Horse Testing - Equine Genetic Testing


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

PreciousPony said:


> Thanks for the response! I kind of think you're right in saying she's silver bay, because I google searched sabino chestnuts and they had similar markings but they all looked much redder than she does. A lot of the bays looked darker than her, but I think they look closer to her color than the chestnuts. Your point about the body clipped color makes sense too.
> 
> How can you get a genetic test done? is it expensive?


Clipped coats don't tell you squat about the horse's color. The reason she looks darker when she's clipped is because her skin is black, like all horses (unless they are diluted or have white patterns in which case their skin will be pink [with white markings, only underneath the white]).

Genetic tests are done by yanking a bunch of hairs (about 30 if I remember correctly, making sure you get the "tags"/roots) and sending them to a facility that does the tests (PetDNA in AZ is probably one of the best, if not THE best to send a sample to). Most tests are fairly inexpensive, but not all genes have a test available.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Reno Bay, PetDNA doesn't have Dominant White or Sabino1, UC Davis does. PetDNA has the brown test.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Reno Bay, PetDNA doesn't have Dominant White or Sabino1, UC Davis does. PetDNA has the brown test.


I often get mixed up with different places. Tends to happen when I look up multiple places at once -__- UCD is in California yes? XD Total derpy moment on my part. I guess working for 5 months straight with not a single day off is taking its toll on me...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol: Yes, UC Davis is in California. It's the University of California at Davis.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oops. Just realized that I read UC Davis's site wrong: It would be $75 for the tests, I believe because they're charging $25 a piece for W5 and W10. I'm not sure how much money you have just lying around and I don't care to ask because it is yours, but if you're willing to pay that for the sake of curiosity, those of us who spend most of our HoFo time lurking around this subforum would be more than happy to hear the results.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Reno Bay said:


> *Clipped coats don't tell you squat about the horse's color.* The reason she looks darker when she's clipped is because her skin is black, like all horses (unless they are diluted or have white patterns in which case their skin will be pink [with white markings, only underneath the white]).
> 
> Genetic tests are done by yanking a bunch of hairs (about 30 if I remember correctly, making sure you get the "tags"/roots) and sending them to a facility that does the tests (PetDNA in AZ is probably one of the best, if not THE best to send a sample to). Most tests are fairly inexpensive, but not all genes have a test available.


Wasn't really saying it tells you anything, I was just saying that when comparing a clipped chestnut to a clipped bay, she looks more grayish like a bay, rather than peachy like a chestnut. example: 


























And as for the genetics test... I'm currently a broke college student  but with an interview for a new job on tuesday! so maybe I will get it done in the future!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I know the feeling. I had to save up to pay to test my mare for frame and splash, just because I was curious.


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

I love Precious! And always have! (I'm jz. or razzy from SH)


----------

